# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الدكتور حمود غرابه

## ربا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني هل من ترجمة للدكتور حموده غرابه ؟ وهل هناك من يعرف عقيدته ومنهجه؟

----------

